

Apigee API Console for LinkedIn, PayPal, Foursquare, Twilio and SoundCloud APIs - abraham
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/apigee_api_console/

======
sramji
We are trying hard to make the most useful APIs easier to develop against -
let us know which APIs you'd like to see in the console: sramji@apigee.com

------
dieter
It really is a pleasure to work with and on this project.

